# SE Bluegill Report



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Now thats a nice batch of gills .


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Fantastic man.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They should of went back to keep the big gill genes in the lake


Lol jk nice catch flathead. 

I love fishing for big gills but I have no urge to clean them. To much work for not enough meat. I keep 20-30 throughout ice season but that's it. Got a farm pond I fish and It produces 9-11" gills daily and they all just go back


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice report and sounds like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Caught several(30-35) myself today on a frog,chartreuse, orange rooster tail with a gold willow leaf blade. All outta one spot in 3-5fow.

Caught about 40 crappie out of three different holes. A mixed batch of white and black. All in 6-8fow. Caught most of them casting and slow retrieving a pink headed 1/16oz jig with a chartruese twister tail.

Caught 3LMB with the largest being right at 2lb. All caught on white/red spinner bait with tandem, silver willowleaf blades. 

Kept 25 total of the biggest crappie and gills.


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Fished on Leesville this weekend caught a few really fat bluegill I would assume to be full of eggs also got a few crappie and a few bass I was mainly after musky but I did stop to catch some dinner. Some were on worms and white or crystal colored grubs seemed to be the ticket water was 63 degrees


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Good report! Maybe I shoulda fished LL today instead of fishin Hargus yesterday. 

Caught plenty crappie and gill but the bite was surely slow. And you're right, they were very skiddish. Took a lot of finessing with them. 
Ended up with 11 nice crappie and two gill.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Had that exact thing happen with a school I had spotted just off shore. Made a cast in and as soon as I swung my arm, they dove. Ended up having to put a small split shot just up from the 1/32oz jig and stay way out and cast as far as I could to get into them.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Really like Rose Lake. There are some huge bass in there for sure. Friend and I used to fish it out of a John boat. That hill is just too much to drag a boat up anymore. 
Have often thought about tube fishing it. 

It's a shame they don't stock the big breeder trout there they used to. Fishing for the smaller ones just isn't the same.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## jdhamm09 (May 18, 2016)

fished a strip mine pond at 650 yesterday with my little girl. gills definitely on beds but were still catchable. we took about a dozen home with us. all in the 10in range.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Yesterday evening my son decided that after his fat 3 hour mid day nap that he wanted to go fishing again. We decided to try out Lake Snowden. Did not know that they charged 4 dollars to launch. Told Little Man that we better get our money's worth. Most of the bedding areas were pretty much empty. We did find one pocket though. Ended up keeping around 60 fish. My son landed his first two Fish Ohio sunfish of the year. I think we got our money's worth.
> View attachment 210871
> View attachment 210872


That's surely more than a $4 smile on your sons face. 

Glad you guys got into them.

Took the G-son to Hargus Fri. about 2pm. With the heat, tried to talk him out of it telling him they wouldn't be hitting, but he wasn't buying it. 
Headed straight for one of the little crappie holes and anchored.
Wouldn't ya know we started hitting crappie on just about every cast using hot pink 1/16oz. jig with a 2" white pearl twister tail. But they were very color sensitive. First tried a white tail, then chartruese. Nothing!
Soon as we went to the pearl white...that was the ticket. Caught about 20 in a row, reached down and picked up the white tail and again, nothing for about a dozen casts. Went back to pearl and instantly hooked up.
Ended up limiting out with 60 over 9" and 5 big gill.
G-son started using a spinning reel for the first time and it was fun teaching him the ropes. He actually did better and could cast further with it than his little closed face.
Guess what he wants for getting honor roll on his final report card.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> That's surely more than a $4 smile on your sons face.
> 
> .


----------



## __DIR__ (May 30, 2016)

Flathead76 said:


> My goal every spring is to fill the freezer with 600-800 gills every year. The Amish look up to me. Keep checking this thread and you will agree.


Nice gills in this thread for sure. Looks like fun!

Though maybe throw a few back... Some Amish may look up to you, but anyone with a sense of conservation in mind may look more in disgust than admiration. Perhaps a re-read of Kant's Categorical Imperative is in order. What if everyone kept 600-800 gills per year? Mogadore Reservoir's depleted bluegill/red-ear stock may provide a clue of the consequences...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Here we go again flathead. I love it!!

Mogadore is chocked full off gills and red ears. Small and big. I live 10 mins away I fish it regularly.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> Here we go again flathead. I love it!!
> 
> Mogadore is chocked full off gills and red ears. Small and big. I live 10 mins away I fish it regularly.


Man I have not fished Moggy in years. That brings back memories.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I know he must have been tired. 
He's gonna fall asleep while cleaning fish.


----------



## BDSmith66 (Jun 12, 2015)

Caught this one in a farm pond.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's surely a nice one.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> He fell asleep on the ride home.


Lol!

The other night when the G-son and I got home it was about 9:30.
While we were eating dinner, the G-son looks over and says, "papaw, are you still gonna show me how to clean the fish"?
I told him I was beat and the fish were on plenty of ice and I didn't plan on cleaning them till morning. He finished eating and talks to G-am for awhile. Later he says to me, "papaw, I have to leave early in the morning cause I have a ball game and I'd sure like for you to teach me to clean the fish".
It's now about midnight. We head downstairs, dump the fish in the sink and get all prepped to clean. The 1st three fish, he was on my shoulder and I was explaining each step. By fish number five, I looked over and the little turd was over in a chair asleep.  
Cleaned fish solo for the next two hrs. and didn't get to bed till after three.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice Fish, I'm excited about a 7" gill, you seem to be able to catch a whole lot of FO gills.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Man I have not fished Moggy in years. That brings back memories.



Hell of a lake. Some say fishing is tough there and the first aren't in there like they were. I'd agree to a certain point that the big fish that were in there 15 years ago are fewer and farther between. But it still puts out numbers of big gills, crappies, red ears, and jumbo perch. All these pics have came from the past few years.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a whole, whole bunch of crappie, gill and perch Erieangler 51. 

Wife and I went out this evening for about 2 1/2 hrs. 
We caught about 40-45 crappie and about a dozen or so gill. 
Could not get into any decent crappie till we started hitting wood in 10-15 FOW. Seems the bigger slabs are moving a little deeper and spreading out.
Would pull 2-3, 10"+ off of each tree then move on. Never did run into a big school of them. Tried multiple combinations of colors of jig heads and twister tails. 
When the sun was out real bright, red 1/16 oz. jig head with a 2" light smoke, multi-color glitter twister tail was the ticket. When the sun went down up till dark, switched to a green jig head with 2" clear/brown, glitter tail.
No keeper gills to report but ended up keeping 20 crappie.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Erieangler51 must be my brother from another mother. Nice hauls man!


It is a small world it's a possibility lol. Come up here In the fall flathead and I can show u a 3-400 crappie day at moggy. The blue cooler on the fillet table was last fall in a little over 3 hours. Threw a bunch of dinks back and brought home 108 between 9-12". With no size or bag limit on the crappies I go out and fill a bucket or livewell or until I feel like I don't wanna clean anymore and go home. So many cookie cutter 8.5"-10" fish it needs thinned out and I only fish it in the spring and fall. Summer I'm playing with the big gravel lizards on the big lake to our north.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> It is a small world it's a possibility lol. Come up here In the fall flathead and I can show u a 3-400 crappie day at moggy. The blue cooler on the fillet table was last fall in a little over 3 hours. Threw a bunch of dinks back and brought home 108 between 9-12". With no size or bag limit on the crappies I go out and fill a bucket or livewell or until I feel like I don't wanna clean anymore and go home. So many cookie cutter 8.5"-10" fish it needs thinned out and I only fish it in the spring and fall. Summer I'm playing with the big gravel lizards on the big lake to our north.


Nope! Not coming anywhere around Moggy: 

http://www.bfro.net/gdb/show_report.asp?id=31246

Maybe it's there cause Moggy has such good fishing.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> I might take you up on that.


Just a warning before ya go Flathead76. You better check the site posted in post #37. 

Nice mess beaver


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Fastwater..........now I have to go!


Well, take some 'heat' and keep a good eye out on your fish. Don't wanna read about you in the paper. Lol!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> Decided to try a lake that I have never fished before. Picked Fox Lake and was able to keep 50 fish. Took a picture on my phone and can not figure out how to post it.


Flathead - what's your best bait on the gills?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have good luck on bigger gills with a 1/64th oz jighead with a 1" gulp minnow. Usually keeps the smaller ones away


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

beaver said:


>


Very nice work


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> Took a hike around Burr Oak this morning. Gills are on beds in force. Would be a good place to teach a kid how to bluegill fish right now. Some bass are also on beds as well. Any bow fisherman interested in carp should start looking right now. If you can hit your shots it wouldn't be that difficult to fill up a trash can full of them.


I'm staying at burr oak lodge this week. I got the canoe and I'm looking for places to fish and what to use. I'm catch and release and just visiting for a few days. Any fishing spots would be great! Looking to catch crappie


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> View attachment 211583
> View attachment 211584
> Took my daughter out this evening. She managed to get a couple of fish ohio sunfish. Ended up keeping 60 fish.


Congrats to the 'Lil Misses' Flathead on her FO sunfish.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The kids and I had some fun at our ponds yesterday. My oldest son is obsessed with survivor man right now, so I showed him how to eat bluegill survivor man style. Haha


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Got out again today. The fish on the smaller lakes are about done spawning. Ended up keeping 60 fish today.
> View attachment 211728


Well...looks as though I'm gonna just have to enjoy reading you guys fishing adventures for awhile. Unless you want to hear stories about swimming pool repairs( repairing sidewall, new liner etc) and taking trees down from the storm that blew through here the other night.  Limbs and split trees all over the place. Lost some huge black walnuts and cherries. Enough to keep me busy everyday for the next couple weeks anyway. 
What a mess...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> That stinks Fastwater. I will try to catch some for you.


Lol!

Okay, good lookin out...but save me a few.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Those are nice.

You been to Lake Logan lately ?

I need to hit it again this year since it's so close. Have been targeting Hargus mostly but heard they're gonna lower it for dock and spillway repairs.

Was also talking to a fella that panfishes a lot and he told me Rushville was full of nice gills.

And thanks for saving me a few  ...back to the tree cutting .


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Kudos to ya for keeping the kids interested. 

Soon as I can get out I'm gonna give LL a shot.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got a couple ponds as well that I can show you tomorrow flathead. They're great for the kids. One is in wellston, which isn't too awful far from you. You're welcome to bring them sometime.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on reaching your goal. 
Most importantly, Looks like the kids had a blast along the way. 
Good luck on the flatties.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Mine never last long enough to be in the freezer.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Did u release the big ones to keep the genes in the lake flathead

Or did they get released to the grease


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

.


----------

